# Spro Bomb



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Hey folks, check out my new video, "Spro Bomb"


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the look of that & the Machine behind it.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ha! I was waiting for her to pour the espresso into the stout not the shot glass to  I suppose it adds to the drama


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What does it taste like??


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

who needs jaeger bombs when you can have spro bombs!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't see the video link on Tapatalk...

Edit - see it on my browser now.


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What does it taste like??


The heavy molasses flavor from the stout mostly overpowers the espresso, but the coffee flavor is in there. On a practical basis, for me it's a nice way to have a beer without feeling sleepy afterwards.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Playing with uppers and downers like that could get you in a big mess...


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Playing with uppers and downers like that could get you in a big mess...


You're right, but I have lots of experience.


----------

